# Nook app for Android updated to allow magazines?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's what some Android websites are claiming. I see no mention of it the BN website. I use my iPad for magazines, so I have no way to check it.

Updated.... the description in the Android Market confirmed that there is an update and it gives magazine access.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there was definitely an update. . . .but I haven't looked to see what it does. . . . .I only really have it 'cause I felt like I ought to, and the only books I have are free ones. . . .I've barely used it on either of my Android devices. . . . .so many ebooks. . .so little time!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

It only appears to work with a limited selection of magazines.  One that I bought on my Nook Color won't download (while another one does)...it says its not the right format    I can't subscribe to it from the android app either.


----------

